# L46 zebra pleco



## Jebelz008 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello,
I just want to let all Zebra Pleco lovers that Big AL in Newmarket have alot of them *unbelievable* what a treat,they are so nice and a very fair size compare to the size of that little jewel fish,let me tell you it's worth the trip.....go enjoy that *candy for the eyes*
 Nancy


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

How much were they and how big?
Thanks Matt 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Jebelz008 (Jul 21, 2009)

They are around $200. They look mature to me,they won't be much bigger I'm very bad at measuring but I think they are about 2 1/2 maybe a little more.
Nancy


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

At that size, they'll be adolescence, but at a great price from BA's. Usually, they ask for $299. They'll breed for you in 2 or 3 years.
The blue reflection on the fin is an indication of good health. If picture is taken at BA, it'll be a good buy.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I have seen that pic online before, so I dont think its one from BAs. If someone does go, please do comment on their health.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

200 for a 2.5" zebra is a good price. Maybe I'll have to take a trip past there on my way back home


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

They are the real thing. The biggest ones are about 2.5 inches and in nice condition. Go check them out. You get 20% off this week.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

rush2112 said:


> You get 20% off this week.


great point!


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

Price is $200 ea. (ie $250 less 20%)


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ah I see. thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Jebelz008 (Jul 21, 2009)

Aren't they nice! I would get at least 3 of them if I would not be broke  How many they still have?


----------

